# Quick shipping by TiVo



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Bought it last night, shipped today.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Lucky you. I'm in Hawaii and I tried ordering online for a P4 and 2 minis and they wanted over $193 just for shipping  !!! They are saying it has to be sent via 2-day air and not UPS/FedEx Ground, but I know for a fact they both work to ship here. Oh well, they don't want my hundreds of dollars in hard earned cash, I'll go elsewhere


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Just exactly what route does UPS ground take to get to Hawaii?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

It is just the service that they use (FedEx and UPS Ground are separate divisions of their respective companies, i.e. - FedEx Express is Air, etc.) What happens is it is trucked to a port on the west coast then put on a ship to HI, similar to what they do at the USPS with Parcel Post as opposed to Priority Mail.

What I find is that they actually just get it on the first open aircraft, with next day and second day taking priority of course.

Dave


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

I ordered mine last night & it shipped today. It is coming from Texas & live outside Detroit. UPS says I should have it Thursday!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Lucky you. I'm in Hawaii and I tried ordering online for a P4 and 2 minis and they wanted over $193 just for shipping  !!! They are saying it has to be sent via 2-day air and not UPS/FedEx Ground, but I know for a fact they both work to ship here. Oh well, they don't want my hundreds of dollars in hard earned cash, I'll go elsewhere


How about Best Buy?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

There isn't one on my island, but there is on Oahu. I called them and they said they're out of stock (???) and show 4 more on the way. I asked about shipping them inter-island and she said they don't do that and to order online. I said it doesn't show online and she said I'd have to wait until it does then.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> There isn't one on my island, but there is on Oahu. I called them and they said they're out of stock (???) and show 4 more on the way. I asked about shipping them inter-island and she said they don't do that and to order online. I said it doesn't show online and she said I'd have to wait until it does then.


No unicorns in paradise I guess.

Must be interesting shopping in Hawaii.


----------



## MrZarf (Nov 26, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> There isn't one on my island, but there is on Oahu. I called them and they said they're out of stock (???) and show 4 more on the way. I asked about shipping them inter-island and she said they don't do that and to order online. I said it doesn't show online and she said I'd have to wait until it does then.


You'd think that they'd be more interested in making a sale....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> It is just the service that they use (FedEx and UPS Ground are separate divisions of their respective companies, i.e. - FedEx Express is Air, etc.) What happens is it is trucked to a port on the west coast then put on a ship to HI, similar to what they do at the USPS with Parcel Post as opposed to Priority Mail.
> 
> What I find is that they actually just get it on the first open aircraft, with next day and second day taking priority of course.
> 
> Dave


How much it costs to ship stuff is a mystery to me. I have purchased $10 items on ebay that have been shipped from both China and England (I am on the East Coast) both showed up in under a week. Other things purchased for near by states cost more to ship and take almost as long.


----------

